

Looking for a programmer with strong knowledge of Twitter API and semantic - zenith-mf-1

I have a killer application idea which requires some programming skills. So, I am looking for a programmer with a strong knowledge of twitter API and semantic. A big challenging implementation and a really useful idea.
By &quot;application&quot; I mean Service, maybe an API, Plug-in, etc This will be decided based on our discussions
======
sandyshankar
Can you mail me the details? My contact is username at gmail.

~~~
zenith-mf-1
Hi Sandy, just sent you an email. please check and let me know.

